# Earth & Animal Liberation Fronts



## GCM

Just wondering if anyone's heard anything about these groups lately (post-2007?)? I know alot of their members are now either in prison or are fugitives, but I'm curious to know if there are any recent related activities similar to those done by the ELF and ALF, or maybe something different and not entirely militant? Either way, I like hearing both stories of things, so what do you think/ know/ feel about either of these two organizations?


----------



## Gudj

The North American Animal Liberation Press Office

But there are alot of blogs/papers where you can read recent communiques from those two "groups" in particular. And many more sites where you can read about direct action by people not under alf/elf moniker. Just try at least one google search before you ask stuff like that.


----------



## christianarchy

Personally, I don't think this is the right place to have this conversation, and asking about recent alf/elf activities online isn't a great idea.


----------



## Gudj

The thing is that people research illegal activities all the time. Imagine how many times Charles Manson is put into google everyday. There is nothing sketchy about being interested in illegal stuff, whether it be a serial killer fetish or extremist groups. 
If you were going to talk about emulating a serial killer or extremist groups actions online, then you are seriously fucking up.


----------



## MrD

gcm said:


> what do you think/ know/ feel about either of these two organizations?


 
d.c.s.c.!


----------



## derailed

both the alf and elf are designated domestic terrorist organizations, don't for a minute think that feds don't monitor sites like this for information. There's nothing sketchy about being interested in criminal activities, but only up to a certain point. People have been arrested for "casually" browsing extremist websites, and/or possessing extremist literature. So for these groups sake as well as your own be careful what you say, don't ever underestimate the lengths that the government will go to maintain it's dominance.


----------



## plagueship

the primitivist fad has been entirely absorbed into the cascadian metal fad and whatever publishing venture derrick jensen is involved in


----------



## katbastard

the two "groups" never really existed. they where a set of beliefs or guidelines that if you followed you could fly the elf/alf flag. do some research, or better yet support some anarchist prisoners who have gone down for these beliefs instead of reading stories. just my 2 cents


----------



## pigpen

this really isn't the place. i met someone locked up for telling a DT what neighborhood to score blow in, directing a sale they called it. while i realize your only asking for info, the AETA is a book that i do not want thrown at me. i get scared/angry just looking at those four letters in acronymic form.


----------



## Earth

I've actually been staring at this blank "reply to thread" block for a solid hour trying to figure out how the mention of either of these groups (HERE of all places) could be viewed as such a bad thing, considering all the other stuff that's openly discussed - like the Rainbow Gathering, which is definately today viewed as domestic terrorism... 

I guess that's my comment.


----------



## Earth

While 9/11 changed everything for anyone who thinks for themselves, this does not mean we should limit our free speach. As long as what is being discussed harms no one / nothing, there's (I feel) nothing wrong with open honest discussion on any topic, including the ecology (be it river clean-ups, animal / human rights, etc..) since our planet is our home too...


----------



## plagueship

naturally these groups existed, despite typical anarchist propaganda of the "we are everywhere/everyone" variety and the fact that they did inspire a few imitators, there were distinct groups of people who carried out these actions in the 90s and early 00s, and most of them are in jail now. their "strategy" - to the extent that these weren't acts of principle carried out as ends in themselves - was the idea that they'd inspire a mass movement (which obviously failed to materializ), since there is no way a few scattered handfuls of people carried out sporadic arsons could oppose the massive forces of progress and make the kinds of vast changes they were talking about.

ironically, there is an ecological mass movement brewing, and it is the mobilization of disaster capitalism or even green socialism - the coming ecological police state. there was a great piece i read years ago contrasting the green capitalist narrative with radical environmentalism: "you, individual, can buy fluorescent lightbulbs, compost your kitchen scraps, recycle your cans etc" vs "you, individual, can ride bikes, eat trash, and even punish those who are ecologically 'bad'".... it still adds up to the same sorry state of affairs...


----------



## Gudj

plagueship said:


> naturally these groups existed, despite typical anarchist propaganda of the "we are everywhere/everyone" variety and the fact that they did inspire a few imitators, there were distinct groups of people who carried out these actions in the 90s and early 00s, and most of them are in jail now.


 
Way to post some good old fashioned mis-information.


----------



## christianarchy

Gudj said:


> Last edited by Gudj; May 24th, 2011 at 02:33 PM. Reason: *not snarky enough*



Hahah


----------



## Earth

Here's some food for thought:


----------



## viking

I disagree with this ideology. I might get flamed for this, but I think we need to worry about realissues (like class) before we start with animals or environment. They aren't as important.


----------



## christianarchy

viking said:


> I disagree with this ideology. I might get flamed for this, but I think we need to worry about realissues (like class) before we start with animals or environment. They aren't as important.


 
These things are all tied together into a horrible megamonster called civilization. No struggle supercedes another. They are all intertwined.


----------



## katbastard

christianarchy said:


> These things are all tied together into a horrible megamonster called civilization. No struggle supercedes another. They are all intertwined.


 
100% on the ball


----------



## plagueship

i don't really want to get into a debate, especially where reality-checking is dismissed a priori as "misinformation", but how does pointing out that things are connected imply that they all have the same level of significance?


----------



## xbocax

if one fails the other 2 fail, well actually...i think if humans failed the other 2 would be dandy


----------



## plagueship

i think this is either ignorance or a deliberate misreading of history and of current events. environmentalism, for one thing, is coming to play an increasingly important role in the structure of capitalism; can anyone really deny that? so capitalism needed an anti-nature ideology at one point; now it doesn't. that doesn't mean that affirming 'nature' is any kind of meaningful opposition to the current system...


----------



## thisisme

derailed said:


> both the alf and elf are designated domestic terrorist organizations, don't for a minute think that feds don't monitor sites like this for information. There's nothing sketchy about being interested in criminal activities, but only up to a certain point. People have been arrested for "casually" browsing extremist websites, and/or possessing extremist literature. So for these groups sake as well as your own be careful what you say, don't ever underestimate the lengths that the government will go to maintain it's dominance.


 true that!


----------



## thisisme

viking said:


> I disagree with this ideology. I might get flamed for this, but I think we need to worry about realissues (like class) before we start with animals or environment. They aren't as important.


 i dont know man, once our environment is uninhabitable due to our species apathy to the fact that we're destroying it i dont see an issue that could be more "real". The balance and harmony of the earth is what sustains life, without life all other issues become pretty null.


----------



## quagRZ

here you go GCM

http://www.animalliberationfront.com/Practical/Shop--ToDo/Activism/activism.htm


----------



## quagRZ

animal lib, earth lib, class war its all in the same fight, its all for the liberation of the oppressed.


----------



## CascadiaRising

i think we should feel free to talk about this, they want us to be to scared to even discuss this subject in general. real security is in many people talking about ELF action in a approving manner, so that they have really long suspect lists to go through. all that said i think the "if a tree falls" documentary and this essay (http://www.revleft.com/vb/limitations-earth-liberation-t157005/index.html) give a pretty good run down.


----------



## CascadiaRising

WHAT NOT TO SAY
your own or someone else's involvement with an underground group
someone else's desire to get involved with such a group
asking others if they are a member of an underground group
your own or someone else's participation in any action that was illegal
someone else's advocacy for such actions
your plans or someone else's plans for a future action


----------



## CXR1037

Ohello STP, my name is Chips Handon. I always like to lork at STP and I also like protestss too, as you do. FUCK THE SYSTEM LOL. I also like direct action (FEDS DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY RAGE), shop the wops, burn a Humvee and i just lost the match. Due to the fact that i'm not a noobfag i know that STP is in posession of a great variety of "protest info", at least those of you that aren't underage b%. in a nutshell, I need Migrant Punks to deliver to an Anarchoprimitivist protestant some of his "protest info" (you know what i mean LOL). ROW ROW ROW THE BOAT. PLEASE DONT MAGE THIS THRED IT IS NOT COPYPIZZA, BUT ORIGINAL COMMENT. 

On another note, I'm all for people's right to oppose what they feel is unjust, but when you're getting to the level of terroristic acts, be prepared to get pwned by the banhammer of the government. Obviously no one cares about some punks holding up signs, but when you've got people blowing up SUV's or animal testing facilities, that's a whole different story.

I'd like to see the ALF/ELF tone it down a bit and become a more reasonable face of their respective causes, but what do I know about these things...


----------



## MrD

CXR1037 said:


> Ohello STP, my name is Chips Handon. I always like to lork at STP and I also like protestss too, as you do. FUCK THE SYSTEM LOL. I also like direct action (FEDS DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY RAGE), shop the wops, burn a Humvee and i just lost the match. Due to the fact that i'm not a noobfag i know that STP is in posession of a great variety of "protest info", at least those of you that aren't underage b%. in a nutshell, I need Migrant Punks to deliver to an Anarchoprimitivist protestant some of his "protest info" (you know what i mean LOL). ROW ROW ROW THE BOAT. PLEASE DONT MAGE THIS THRED IT IS NOT COPYPIZZA, BUT ORIGINAL COMMENT.



Sounds legit to me..


----------



## VTRTraveler

Interesting thread, I can't say anything one way or another. I have seen, heard, and know things about both sides having been part of "the mans" force as well as other connections. I have also seen the other side in college and other situations. I know many of the technical capabilities, and quite frankly they are scary. There is no place to hide if you are wanted badly enough. You do not want to raise any flags, speak in public, or even pass hand written notes. We live in a time when you are a suspect if you question the way things are. I once wanted to dig deeper in the field, but was never contacted for work.


----------



## jaren

We must defend the earth. Without wild nature everything else will parish. Horribly. From my understanding the elf and alf work as cells. They can pop up and disappear without any trace. And no group has any knowlegde on another.


----------



## fateoficarus

You can find different communiques about ALF actions through AR publications like bite back, or pretty much any anarchist news magazine. I do know I've seen communiques from European ALF, and those people don't fuck around.


----------

